# Florida Fisherman ll Grouper/Snapper 39 hour trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida Fisherman ll Grouper/Snapper 39 hour trip 6/28/19This was posted on another thread..."Yah Bob...you guys are fishing in a completely different neighborhood. "Jurassic Marine Park"Guess our 'neighborhood' is a little 'different!' After all, not too many fish 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida.Seldom do we see another boat the entire trip. That's a shame; the Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity have so much to offer. Wish more could enjoy the 170 varieties of fish that call the Grounds home.Can't make it? No problem! Come along as we explore "Jurassic Marine Park" through on the water pictures and video.As we leave beautiful John's Pass there is...Bad Omen?* NO WAY!Look at the size of that Mangrove Snapper:Think the Snapper are big? You won't believe the size of the Gag Grouper:Did you know that Gags roam from North Carolina to Mexico's Yucatan Peninsula, the Gulf of Mexico, and even in Tampa Bay?The Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity are prime Gag territories, and they are running BIG...Thanks to John & Tammy for bringing*"Jurassic Marine Park" to us:And a very special thanks to Captain & Mrs. Dylan Hubbard, and soon to be generation #5,* for bringing quality fishing to so many.Catch the action in this on the water video:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great report as always!! I see you guys are seeing red snappers now.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much! Your continued support is greatly appreciated. Makes me believe I am doing something right. 
"red snapper now" Normally we start out fishing the Florida Middle Grounds, average depth around 125'. We target Mangrove Snapper at night; then Mangos, Grouper, and American Reds during the day. 
Red Snapper on the Grounds are much harder to find now than a few months ago. 
To harvest any amount of big Reds like the ones Captain Garett Hubbard is showing...


We are fishing the 200+ ft. range. For us in central Florida that's a very long run.


----------

